# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Baltimore Raven's Chris Carr Supports Ron Paul

## SchleckBros

Baltimore Ravens Defensive Back Chris Car speaks with Professor Murray Sabrin @ RevPAC Ron Paul All Star Event (Revolution PAC Fundraiser)



@triplcarr Tweets:

Dec 3: 


> @fyke62 wow, its easy to keep people safe, all you have to do is take away civil liberties.


Nov 8: 


> Ron Paul money bomb on Friday


Oct 30: 


> Just read liberty defined by dr ron paul, great book. Now im on the immortal life of henrietta lacks, very good, true story , set in bmore


Sep 27: 


> I got to watch ron paul on the daily show then radiohead on colbert right afterwards, that's good tv




mod edit 12/30/11: Chris links to Ron Paul Forums through his twitter account
http://twitter.com/#!/triplcarr/stat...94627593195520

----------


## Okie RP fan

Cool. 

Tweet some "thank yous" to him.

----------


## rideurlightning

Man this is unreal. It's one endorsement to the next. He's catching on.

----------


## Endthefednow

Sorry, rideurlightning he is NOT Catching on, but on* FIRE!!*

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Another player from the AFC North.

----------


## bluesc

That's awesome dude . I hope the fundraiser is going well.

----------


## trey4sports

too cool!

----------


## Okie RP fan

> Another player from the AFC North.


Noticed that also. Need some guys from the NFC East now...

----------


## robmpreston

When was the RevPac thing? Any other news about that? Looks empty there, lol.

Anyways, I live for the Ravens and live in Bmore. Glad to see Carr is a smart guy  His play has also improved in the last couple of years. Went from cringeworthy to a decent player.

----------


## rideurlightning

> Sorry, rideurlightning he is NOT Catching on, but on* FIRE!!*


I submit to you sir.

----------


## ropo

wow, not as big as peyton hillis but still a solid endorsement

----------


## bluesc

> When was the RevPac thing? Any other news about that? Looks empty there, lol.


Maybe (hopefully) before it started? Hope someone can update us on it.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

More of a reason to love that team.

----------


## The Gold Standard

There is a reason the AFC North is the best division in football. Too bad the others have to beat up on my hapless Browns.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

This will actually mean something in my area as there is a lot of Ravens love.

----------


## robmpreston

> There is a reason the AFC North is the best division in football. Too bad the others have to beat up on my hapless Browns.


Lil Ray Rice ran all over your defense

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Lil Ray Rice ran all over your defense


If you want to call it "defense". I really don't need to be reminded. Thursday night is going to be ugly too.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Lil Ray Rice ran all over your defense


lil' isn't the word...

----------


## RonPaulCult

As a Steelers fan, this troubles me greatly.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> There is a reason the AFC North is the best division in football. Too bad the others have to beat up on my hapless Browns.


Best division in the NFL? 

Having the Ravens and Steelers doesn't constitute that, come on! The Bengals were finally exposed for who they really are Sunday, their last five games were against teams no better than .500, if I remember correctly. 

I will say that it is a tough division, and probably top 4 in all. But, best? Nah.

----------


## robmpreston

> As a Steelers fan, this troubles me greatly.


Being a Steelers fan should trouble you greatly

----------


## RonPaulCult

> Being a Steelers fan should trouble you greatly


It is hard finding room for all of those trophies sometimes.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> As a Steelers fan, this troubles me greatly.

----------


## RonPaulCult

> Best division in the NFL? 
> 
> Having the Ravens and Steelers doesn't constitute that, come on! The Bengals were finally exposed for who they really are Sunday, their last five games were against teams no better than .500, if I remember correctly. 
> 
> I will say that it is a tough division, and probably top 4 in all. But, best? Nah.


Record wise, we have the most competitive division in football.

----------


## KramerDSP

If only some Steeler and Ravens players stood in solidarity of Ron Paul before an NFL game. That would generate amazing amounts of publicity. I know it's impossible, ha. But the idea reminds me of this video from 2007, when Michigan and Ohio State students got together to support Ron Paul while everyone was entering the stadium.

----------


## trey4sports

NFC north is pretty good.

----------


## RonPaulCult

> 


True story - the Rooney family that owns the steelers have always been traditionally Republicans  .  Then Obama came to town and I guess promised the team owner that he would become ambassador to Ireland if he switched his support over.  You see, we Pittsburghers are so in to our football team, a Rooney endorsement can go a long way.  And PA was vital to the election.  So Rooney endorsed him and now he's the ambassador to Ireland.  

BUT, Pittsburgh is also the birthplace of Ron Paul.  And some of his sons are loyal Steeler fans.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> Record wise, we have the most competitive division in football.


Perhaps record wise. Ravens and Steelers are definitely what gives that division a name.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

So, you're saying your team is run by a bunch of sell-outs?  Sounds almost as honest and morally-sound as some of your players...

----------


## howardroark

As a Ravens fan who lives in Baltimore, this is the best news I've heard all day!

----------


## KevinR

We did just play the browns! Maybe their RP supporters rubbed off on him

----------


## Esoteric

when/where was this event?  and where is the video?

----------


## paulpwns

> True story - the Rooney family that owns the steelers have always been traditionally Republicans  .  Then Obama came to town and I guess promised the team owner that he would become ambassador to Ireland if he switched his support over.  You see, we Pittsburghers are so in to our football team, a Rooney endorsement can go a long way.  And PA was vital to the election.  So Rooney endorsed him and now he's the ambassador to Ireland.  
> 
> BUT, Pittsburgh is also the birthplace of Ron Paul.  And some of his sons are loyal Steeler fans.


You just described me.

----------


## robmpreston

> when/where was this event?  and where is the video?


Looks like it was tonight based on RevPac's site. Guess we'll have some more from it later.

----------


## malkusm

Chris Carr FTW!!! He's always been underrated as a player anyway, it's unfortunate that he's been battling injuries all year.

----------


## RonPaulCult

> So, you're saying your team is run by a bunch of sell-outs?  Sounds almost as honest and morally-sound as some of your players...


Man you are almost as hypocritical as Newt Gingrich!  Our team is run by a bunch of sell-outs?  You only have a team because Art Modell robbed the city of Cleveland of their beloved Browns, a team that had strong support in their city for 50 years.  Our team lacks morally-sound players?  Yeah, Ben gets in trouble with the ladies but Ray Lewis was involved in a murder.

----------


## icon124

OMFG THIS IS AWESOME I AM A RAVENS FAN SINCE 96 when they came here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!! YEAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AJ187

Tweet the guys some revpac info.

----------


## sofia

this guy could easily fund a few thousand Super Brochures

----------


## robmpreston

Can you guys not $#@!ing argue over your football teams? Jesus Christ. Playful arguing is fine, otherwise let's keep the thread focused...

----------


## RonPaulCult

> Can you guys not $#@!ing argue over your football teams? Jesus Christ. Playful arguing is fine, otherwise let's keep the thread focused...


Why do you hate fun?

----------


## Okie RP fan

> Can you guys not $#@!ing argue over your football teams? Jesus Christ. Playful arguing is fine, otherwise let's keep the thread focused...


How much is there to focus when one football player came out in support of Ron Paul? Not much else to see.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Can you guys not $#@!ing argue over your football teams? Jesus Christ. Playful arguing is fine, otherwise let's keep the thread focused...

----------


## RonPaulCult

> 


Haha that' my favorite meme right now.  +rep even though you're a ravens fan.

----------


## robmpreston

I will cut you.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> 


Couldn't stop laughing.

----------


## robmpreston

> 


That's pretty awesome

----------


## Son of Detroit

> But the idea reminds me of this video from 2007, when Michigan and Ohio State students got together to support Ron Paul while everyone was entering the stadium.





Not even for Ron Paul!

----------


## malkusm

> Can you guys not $#@!ing argue over your football teams? Jesus Christ. Playful arguing is fine, otherwise let's keep the thread focused...


Must have never watched a Steelers/Ravens game, I take it.

----------


## robmpreston

> Must have never watched a Steelers/Ravens game, I take it.


I'm just trolling. I spend half my time on Facebook arguing with Steelers fans. :P

----------


## Jingles

At this rate the entire NFL will endorse Ron Paul.

----------


## jct74

Here's one more of his tweets about Ron Paul:




> There is many issues on which I disagree with him on, but Ron Paul is my favorite politican ever! Doesn't care what anyone thinks of him


http://twitter.com/#!/triplcarr/stat...36139547791361


It sounds like he is more of a "Blue Republican" judging from that tweet and from some of the people he follows on twitter, like Paul Krugman, Thomas Friedman, Joe Klein, etc.

http://twitter.com/#!/triplcarr

----------


## SchleckBros

Add Zbikowski and Billy Cundiff to the list of Ravens players on the Ron Paul bandwagon

----------


## James Madison

Maybe he'll score a pick-6 and celebrate by pulling out a Ron Paul 2012 bumper sticker for the camera.

----------


## robmpreston

Yeah, glad to see he got back to me about Zbikowski and Cundiff

----------


## RonPaulCult

> Add Zbikowski and Billy Cundiff to the list of Ravens players on the Ron Paul bandwagon


Son of a bitch - please don't make me like the ravens.

----------


## rich34

Any chance on getting these NFL players to max out on Dec. 16th, boy that would be awesome and a much needed boost!

----------


## robmpreston

He also posted Schiff and Scheuer videos on his twitter tonight - guess he was impressed by them at the RevPAC event

----------


## malkusm

> Add Zbikowski and Billy Cundiff to the list of Ravens players on the Ron Paul bandwagon


Source? Because I need to link this to my friends (I'm a Maryland native and big Ravens fan) 

EDIT: Never mind, I see it on Carr's twitter. Awesome!

----------


## tsetsefly

So I was looking at the Chris Carr follows Ron Paul thread and we know a couple of other athletes follow Ron Paul but we dont knwo if they know who they are I thought of creating a twitter account (which i did just in case) athletes4RPaul to see if I could get pro athletes to follow that account so they themselves can connect and we could also see who is a ron paul supporter and maybe get them to donate

Let me know what you guys think... 

thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...really-bad-one...

----------


## jct74

Billy Cundiff was in the Pro Bowl last year (as a kicker).  Pretty awesome.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

We need more NFL/athlete/musician endorsements.
We can make up for our lack of bankster/crony cash with hard earned pros.

Mainly, if we can ID a few, we can ask them to get involved in some grassroots actions. 
For example if they are interested just a few of these guys could easily fund all the current states for the super brochure. 
A man can dream...

----------


## tsetsefly

> We need more NFL/athlete/musician endorsements.
> We can make up for our lack of bankster/crony cash with hard earned pros.
> 
> Mainly, if we can ID a few, we can ask them to get involved in some grassroots actions. 
> For example if they are interested just a few of these guys could easily fund all the current states for the super brochure. 
> A man can dream...


So I got this idea based on the Chris Carr (Baltimore Ravens player) thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Ron-Paul/page7 . Where people where wondering what other athletes support Ron Paul, and from what it seems the players themselves dont know other Ron Paul supporters.

So... I thought an easy way to do this was create the twitter account @Athletes4RPaul, it could serve both ways, ill try to find pro athletes that follow Paul and follow them and hopefully they will follow me. Hopefully we can get some to donate, we know they have max out potential

So if anyone could here post athletes that follow ron paul and their twitter names!

Thanks!

----------


## jct74

Chris is linking to Ron Paul Forums!
http://twitter.com/#!/triplcarr/stat...94627593195520

----------


## jct74

I wonder if he is a lurker.

----------


## Okaloosa

Start giving him some likes on facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Chris-...900057?sk=wall

----------


## camp_steveo

Damn it!  Now I have to be a Ravens fan!  Ok, Lions v Ravens in the SB.  I will be cool with that.

----------


## jct74

> Start giving him some likes on facebook.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Chris-...900057?sk=wall


I'm not entirely sure that's his facebook page, there's a posting on there seeming to indicate it's fake and the posts aren't much like his tweets, but it couldn't hurt to like it.  The twitter account is legit though, if anyone wants to follow him he doesn't even tweet that much so it won't fill up your timeline.

http://twitter.com/#!/triplcarr

----------


## Rudeman

Followed him on twitter even though I'm not a Raven fan.

----------


## cucucachu0000

we gotta show crazy love to his endorsers to make the your a racist too reaction softer. i say swamp him with follows and supportive tweets.

----------


## jer4liberty

@triplcarr
Following




> The networks always want Scheuer talk to them when somethin happens in the islamic world, but it's funny they never ask him about Ron Paul


3:35 PM - 30 Dec 11 via web · Embed this Tweet


+rep for carr if I could. He is right on! Scheuer is a masterful mind, they always ask him questions, but they shall not mention Ron Paul .

----------


## zippy81

Just added to twitter, THANKS

----------


## slamhead

Show him some love.

----------


## BLS

> Show him some love.


Done.

----------


## jct74

> PhineasFinn86 Zachariah 
> @triplcarr Are you going to donate to the RevPac Compassion Ad airtime fund for Ron Paul? I think they're trying air it in NH and/or SC.





> triplcarr chris carr 
> @PhineasFinn86 Of course


https://twitter.com/triplcarr

----------


## jct74

Ron interviews Chris on the Ron Paul Channel today, you need a subscription to watch though.




> December 12, 2013
> 
> *NFL Star Talks to Ron About Becoming Libertarian*
> 
> New Orleans Saints Chris Carr voted for Obama but became a full blown libertarian after listening to Ron debate in 2012. He reveals what its like to talk politics with other players & the possibility of running for office when he leaves football!
> 
> Episode Duration: 20:41


http://www.ronpaulchannel.com/video/...g-libertarian/

----------


## mz10

> Ron interviews Chris on the Ron Paul Channel today, you need a subscription to watch though.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulchannel.com/video/...g-libertarian/


Saints just released him yesterday. Clearly they hate freedom.

----------

